

RIP Jon Postel (Oct 16 1998): RFC Devotee and Internet Pioneer - oasisbob
http://www.postel.org/remembrances/cohen-story.html

======
tav
Please edit the title from "Jon Potel" -> "Jon Postel".

~~~
jwr
The least we could do is get his name right.

Please.

~~~
tlrobinson
You should be more liberal in accepting misspellings of his name...

~~~
deskamess
... true, but the story poster should have been strict in what he emitted.

------
mahmud
Three people were mourned on the net more than anyone else I can remember, Jon
Postel, Richard Stevens, Douglas Adams. You read their eulogies on IRC,
Usenet, Wired, New York Times, and Phrack. There is at least one piece of
shell-code dedicated to each man :-)

------
cowmixtoo
Jon Postel, more than almost anyone else, is one of the main reasons we have
the Internet we have today. He created the DNA that set in stone the character
of what the Internet really 'is'. This allowed the Internet to transition from
a many educational to a commercial entity but still retain its 'open soul'.

